# When You First Fell In Love With A Cat



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Cute... This reminds me of some friends of ours. They have a two year old boy and he loves my cats! Loves to give them hugs - when they let him of course!


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

I remember doing things like that in the pic...and I have a bunch of small scars due to it lol. barely noticable but Iv got my fair share of scratches.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

I was little. I'd dress them up and push them around in my doll buggy. I did the same with our dogs. My poor critters. They were very patient!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

When I was very young, my grandma had a haggard old calico named 'Cat' who was an outdoor cat. My gosh, I loved that cat. I would set on the porch and just talk to her and pet her.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

My first experience with a cat was traumatic. I tried petting an indoor/outdoor cat and it rolled over on its tummy for me to pet. It tried grabbing my arm (now I know it was in play) and I got scared and jerked my hand away. I got cut though in the process and my mom scared me about getting 18 shots in my stomach if it had rabies. I became a dog person after that 

However, a 4 years ago I met a couple of strays behind my house, which me and my gf fed and that started my appreciation of cats. It wasn't until Cuddles walked into our house 1.5 years ago that I started to LOVE cats. Thank you Cuddles


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Our next door neighbor had a bunch of cats that were allowed to go in and out of their laundry room. There were polydactyly cats in the mix and I loved them most of all. I loved to go over there and spend time with them and then Mrs. Healy would make me pastini. They are cozy memories that I will hold with me forever.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

I was 5 years old when I first saw a real cat. My mother and I were taking out the trash and found two kittens in a box placed on top of our trash can. They were tiny. My mother immediately bought them into the house and gave them some milk. She sent my dad out for cat food hoping they were old enough to eat it. They devoured the food. My parents decided to keep them. Those kitties lived to be 21 (Leah)and 22 (Leo). My mom would often joke they would probably outlive her. My parents were crushed when they passed but to this day remember how wonderful their kitties were. I fell in love with cats the moment my mother opened that box.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

We found Casie when I was two. I was probably five by the time I realized we had a cat. As I got older, she became closer and closer to me. I guess my love of cats just sorta developed over those years. All I know is that now I'm crazy about them! :crazy


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

When I was really little I was taking swimming lessons and the instructors cat had kittens. I just fell in love with the kittens and eventually my Mom let me have one. It was white with a few black spots. I named him Tabby.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

I had a cat when I was 2, but I don't think I ever fell in love with a cat until I got my third cat as an adult, he's an orange tabby kitten. He could do no wrong, I absolutely adore him. He's a cuddly, medium haired, orange male. He loves to lick my face and neck with his rough tongue (sometimes it hurts), but it's all out of love <3

I love my other 2 adult cats of course, but I think there's a special bond when you raise something from a young animal to a healthy thriving adult.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I had virtually no experience with cats until my ripe old age of 48, when my then-new husband wanted one and I decided to disregard all the voices of my mother ("they'll shed!" "you won't keep up with feeding them!" "they cost money!") and go for it. That was Rookie, our beautiful gray long-haired cat who we adopted from the shelter. I was in love with her from minute one, of course.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

When we moved into our first house there was an unclaimed but well fed neighborhood that came around to greet me. She was old, fat, tumerous and drooled when she purred. She was the sweetest thing I had ever met. That was my introduction to cats and I fell in love, but we soon received orders overseas and had to move. I later learned she died of cancer, but that first love cemented my love of all felines.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I barely remember getting my first cat, I was probably 3 years old. I was at the grocery store with my mother and there was a lady giving away kittens in a box. We left with a cream colored one that my mom named Josie. I too have tiny scars on my hands from Josie. I remember thinking she was mean...she would hide under my bed and jump out and "attack" my feet. I didn't _lov_e cats until cat #2, Snowball, who was given to us by an elderly neighbor. I don't think I've ever been without a cat since.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't remember a time when I wasn't in love with cats - and most other animals for that matter. My childhood was heavily influenced by the presence of animals - both our domestic ones and wild ones passing through during rehabilitation. I would ahte being without animals around.


----------



## Jannerl (Jun 24, 2011)

Too little to remember my age. I had a tuxedo named "Tuffy" who was an indoor-outdoor cat. He was followed by Begum, an indoor Shaded silver Persian, and now three indoor Himalayans - Yeti, Kabuki, and Mishka. I'd have more if I could handle it but three seems enough for now!


----------



## Amy83 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ohhh...my dear dear Bentley boy. I was 20 yrs old. my ex bf and I had decided to get a cat. We were going to the pet store to get supplies before we went to the shelter. To my surprise, there were cats from the shelter that were there (so they had a little more publicity). There was a large tuxedo boy with tuffs of lose fur all over him (I was so upset no one had been brushing this sleek short haired cat), it was love at first sight and he was rubbing all over me. I had intended on an orange cat...funny how these things happen. I pouted N fussed to my ex "well shouldn't we go to the shelter to give the other cats a chance?" He looked at me and chucked and said "why? you know you're just gonna come back for him." I smiled and said "you're right". We called a cab and gathered our cat supplies and our new family member! i lost him almost 2 years ago, I miss every day.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

I fell in love with cats when I was about four years old. We went to my Uncle John's dairy farm in the spring when the new kittens were just starting to toddle about. I sat down in the barn straw and allowed a legion of little cats to walk all over me. From that time I bugged my dad for a cat and he got me Fluffy when I was about five. But Fluffy and dad did not get along well and we had to take Fluffy to my Uncle's farm and let him be a barn cat.

But that did not keep me from being a cat magnet. No matter where I went cats found me; they seemed to seek me out and sometimes the cat owners were surprised at how gentle their usually aloof cats were with me. But I could not have any cats because of dad's allergies; any other pet I wanted, but no cats.

Then I moved out of my parent's house and I immediately got my first cat. That was 1983 and I have never been cat free since.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I fell in love with them when I was 9 and a stray approached me on the street while on my way to school. I petted her and she began following me. Needless to say, I was late for school and the cat went home with me. My mom hated cats and she was beside herself, but my grandma talked her into letting me keep the cat. We became best friends from then on.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

When Squiggy bit me the first time.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

My dad had an older cat named Tinkerbell when I was born. She was a stray that wandered up years before and had been an indoor / outdoor cat from when my dad was a bachelor. Apparently she took a liking to me as soon as I was home and it worried my mom and grandma... but Tinker was always very gentle and spent hours with while I was a baby. I'm told she often slept in my crib and we'd spend a lot of time hanging out on a blanket on the floor. 

She died when I was 6 or 7 but I still remember her well. She was great with my younger siblings when they came along but from what I'm told she completely adopted me and if I started crying the cat would usually be the first to come see what was wrong.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

That picture is too sweet for words - they're the same size!

I'm like October; I didn't discover cats until much later. 

As a child, I had a friend who had 2 cats, a Siamese and a brown tabby. But I discovered I was allergic to them, and they weren't particularly friendly, so I wasn't particularly interested in getting to know them.

At 16, I stayed with a family in France who had a very friendly, but mostly outdoor cat. I don't think I ever even touched him. 

In my late 20s, a friend left her cat with me for a few days. I couldn't let him in my bedroom because of my allergies. Every night when I closed the door, he'd run full tilt down the hallway and bodyslam the door, then howl to be let in. And yet...somehow, when she came and picked him up, the apartment felt empty. So I took care of him a couple of other times. 

In my early 30s, I took care of another friend's supremely ornery cat for a few days. He hissed, wanted nothing to do with me, scratched and drew blood, and killed my ficus tree (I woke up one night to a strange noise, opened my eyes and saw the top of my tree shaking. He shook all the leaves off the tree). And yet, once again, my apartment seemed so empty when he was gone.

So I finally got my own cat, at the age of 35.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm pretty much that girl in the photo. She kind of looks like me when I was that age, too. 

I was essentially raised around family members with dogs and cats, I spent just about every day around my grandparents and they had two dogs... my aunt had a cat as well, although I would've only spent time around him in summer months & Christmas.

In my own household we didn't get a cat until I was 5. I guess with a little kid it wasn't something my dad wanted to rush into. When we got one it was the one my dad found abandoned at his job site. 

My dad was raised around lots of cats and dogs; thinking on it now it's sort of odd that my grandparents only had two dogs and no cats my entire life. That only changed after I tammed Blacky from their neighborhood when I was about 15. Their old unused cat door came in handy.


----------



## Marieclare7 (Apr 15, 2013)

My first love of cats was 4 years ago when a lady in work advertised her cat's litter over our work email. I took one look of the jet black kitty with big cuddle me eyes and instantly fell in love.. this was on a Tuesday, I arrange a visit after work on the Thursday evening and took him home that night. Jasper has been my black panther ever since and I wouldn't be without in for anything or anyone in the world... 
Back last year my boyfriend sent me a photo of his mates mothers kittens - which were 4 months by now - and the same thing happened when i saw the picture of Bella... visited her on a weekday evening and returned on a Saturday to collect her... 

Strange this is - when i lived with my folks we were always dog people it wasn't until i got my own place i became a cat lady...


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

When I was a little kid, my parents owned a toy Manchester terrier, Barfy. She was little, fragile and snappy. Not good with little kids. (She actually snapped at me at one point, course my folks blamed me.......) Why they chose that dog, I have no idea. But, in grade school, my sister and I got two kittens. Hers was Peachy Tiger, mine Dusty Lion. That was love at first sight. 

I've had several kitties since then. I loved them all. Currently, I am owned by Katerina and Ivan, our blue british shorthair kittens. They are lively and funny, much loved and spoiled!

Mylita


----------



## bobbiemama (Apr 8, 2013)

In my mid twenties. I've been a cat person my whole life, but Clive was the first cat I felt a really deep love for. We just clicked, and spent almost 15 years together.


----------



## FurbyFace (May 13, 2013)

I never really liked cats, until I feel in love with cats. 
I'm slightly allergic, nothing a daily Zyrtec can't cure, but it was enough to keep me away from the furballs. I never tried to like them and was perfectly content as a dog person. 
Then I met Numly. A friend had taken a litter of kittens out of an abusive home and they were barely 5 weeks old. As soon as I held her in my arms I knew that she would be my best friend. I fell in love. 
Now I love all cats. I may even be a little obsessed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pushkabounce (Nov 6, 2012)

My Dad has never liked cats, he was badly bitten by one when he was in his 20's. For that reason I never 'liked' cats. I never had any interaction with any. None of my friends had cats and I remember the only time I tried to stroke one down my street it swiped at me.

Then when I met my boyfriend he loved cats and my best friend got a kitten and I started to interact with her and became more confident with cats. I started to understand their body language and enjoyed hearing all about the things that she did.

My boyfriend and I got a mortgage together and decided we would like to get a furry member of the family (I already had my own rodents etc but nothing bigger than a rat). We talked long and hard about getting a dog but decided we didn't have the time to spare on 2/3 walks a day or enough space to really keep a dog happy. So we decided to adopt a cat.

There were so many cats to take on but Tinker was being given up because his owners were going on holiday (such a bad reason to give up any animal) and he was going to be locked out the house or dumped so I took him.

I can honestly say I have never ever loved anything like I love Tinker (apart from the bf of course ) I cry sometimes when I think how amazing he is. He kick started my love for cats and I am so grateful and lucky that my first cat has such a beautiful soul..

<3 Tinker <3

and the sproggs! Although Oscar does sometimes make me question my love for cats -.-


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I've been around cats all my life. I grew up on a farm. I first remember my dad's cat, Blackie she wasn't much into being mauled by a five year old kid and I quickly lost interest until Blackie got pregnant! That meant kittens and nothing excites a kid like kittens!! lol

I begged and begged to keep one as a pet when they were born. These were barn cats and the idea of making one part of the family took quite a bit of convincing on my part. Eventually I won and my first cat was a little tuxie and I called him Salt-N-Pepper. He was lovely and I doted over him like there was no tomorrow. lol

I've had dozens of cats over the years but I can honestly say the first cat to literally reach in and steal my heart is Sadie Woo. The odd thing about her was within the first 48 hours of getting her, I declared that I didn't like her one bit, to my husband! lol She was very bold and unafraid. (still is)

The days went on and I just watched this little ball of fuzz irritate me every chance she got. She got into everything and would eat everything. She wouldn't listen and "no" was just "dare" to her. After a while she started acting like a little clown and purposefully making me laugh. I would talk to her and she would seemingly listen. Even call her and she would respond (vocally). There we were talking completely different languages believing the other understands. lol 
Eventually she let me pick her up. She looked dead in my eyes and softly blinked so many times they were barely open, I knew exactly what she was saying and that was it... heart gone, she has it.

Don't get me wrong, I've had several cats I have loved and very fond memories of. In fact, the other two I own, B.B. and Belle, I love to no end but ...only one has ever reached in and ripped out my heart. <sigh> ... bold and unafraid.


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice story Pushka, i am glad you made the choice.

to answer the question......

When we got two Siamese cats because the wife liked cats. they changed my attitude about cats and about Siamese.....They gave us more than we gave them but they never complained.


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

*Unrequited love*

The first cat I fell in love with was a big, male Siamese cat when I was about six or seven and it was totally unrequited.....I pursued that cat relentlessly....he was long suffering Ming Toy.


----------

